# AKU Interviews



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

All right guys. I have heard that the most important thing in getting into AKU is doing well in the interview. Why is that? I mean, everyone has different interviewers and they all ask different people different things. So how can they homogenize this to make it fair to all the candidates appearing for interviews. I mean, let's say that I didn't click with my interviewer just because I had a different point of view than him. I'll get rejected on the basis of that? Where is the logic in that? I could've gotten lucky and gotten an interviewer who liked me. So my question to you guys is that what do you think about the AKU admission process? Is there anyone who knows how they decide who's making it and who isn't? Also, what does AKU offer that other universities in Pakistan cannot offer (other than a preposterous fee structure)? Also, did anyone make it this year to AKU?
tl;dr how unfair is the AKU admission process?


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello! This year I made it to AKU's class so I'll answer your questions as best as I can ( I don't know that much myself yet).
At my school, AKU's current students visited us and told us that the interview was NOT the most important part of the process. In fact it was clearing the test. Thousands apply for admission but only 400 get shortlisted for interviews. So if you don't clear the test, you are out. Clearing the test MUST be your first priority. think about everything else later. Apparently, interviewers have an "objective" way of grading so it doesn't really matter what interviewer you get. I myself screwed my interview totally (or so I thought). Everyone has one "bad" interview (where they test your patience) and one "good" interview (some people may have a different experience though). My bad one was really bad. The good, not so good. But then comes along FORM II. On which you list your Extra-curriculars, Academic awards and work experience. I think my Form II was what got me in. I do agree with you that some people don't make it, but those that do, I've seen them to be academically very good. (Doesn't imply that EVERY academically good students makes it). I don't consider the process "unfair". I would call it "holistic". Are you thinking of applying next year? Because if you do, I can guide you about the process. Or are you merely looking to find more out? Well, AKU is supposed to be the best medical college. How far that is true, I can not say until I've been to class. If you have any other questions, let me know. regards.


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

I got rejected,still I don't believe that their admission process in unfair.The most important thing is not the interview IMO, our credentials,participation in curricular activities matters. Also if you have the guts to disagree with the interviewer that is GOOD. I did too. I spent my thirty minutes practically arguing with mine,but he was nice, would also commend if I made a good point. Other than that AKU is known for its quality teaching and research. And,yes I believe when it comes to the Cambridge stream students they over rate it-"Aghaa khaaan hay yarr,its so kewwl". I am an fsc student with meagre resources;just gave the interview and test so that I could fully utilize the 4k they took for the admission test.


----------



## Rayhaan Baloch (Sep 11, 2012)

*Entry Test of AKU*

hello, may be you people are fine.I am a students of F.Sc. I want to know when the test of AKU will be held next year and what is its process and what is needed for test.


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Rayhaan Baloch said:


> hello, may be you people are fine.I am a students of F.Sc. I want to know when the test of AKU will be held next year and what is its process and what is needed for test.


The process usually begins in february. Our test was held in april but it is expected that from next year, tests will be held in june/july. Keep checking AKU's website to learn more.


----------



## Rayhaan Baloch (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you. Is there any kind of scholarship in AKU?


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

amuneeb said:


> Hello! This year I made it to AKU's class so I'll answer your questions as best as I can ( I don't know that much myself yet).
> At my school, AKU's current students visited us and told us that the interview was NOT the most important part of the process. In fact it was clearing the test. Thousands apply for admission but only 400 get shortlisted for interviews. So if you don't clear the test, you are out. Clearing the test MUST be your first priority. think about everything else later. Apparently, interviewers have an "objective" way of grading so it doesn't really matter what interviewer you get. I myself screwed my interview totally (or so I thought). Everyone has one "bad" interview (where they test your patience) and one "good" interview (some people may have a different experience though). My bad one was really bad. The good, not so good. But then comes along FORM II. On which you list your Extra-curriculars, Academic awards and work experience. I think my Form II was what got me in. I do agree with you that some people don't make it, but those that do, I've seen them to be academically very good. (Doesn't imply that EVERY academically good students makes it). I don't consider the process "unfair". I would call it "holistic". Are you thinking of applying next year? Because if you do, I can guide you about the process. Or are you merely looking to find more out? Well, AKU is supposed to be the best medical college. How far that is true, I can not say until I've been to class. If you have any other questions, let me know. regards.


Well then... 400 get shortlisted? Wow... That's not a lot. I mean... It's not that they have a quota that they fill. You just have to pass the test. Anyway, okay. So (assuming) I'm in the US. Chances are, I will get a AKU alumnus to take my interview. Now what are the chances that they have actually taken an interview before or that they know how to take an interview? And over here in Lahore, some guy who's taken countless interviews before and knows how to ask questions takes my interview. And the gap is made. Oh and also, presume that I get an 85% in my entrance exam. And someone else got a 75%. And all you have to do is pass the entrance test. So an 85% is reduced to 75%. I mean, the entrance test is only important to get to the interview stage...

Oh and Baloch, the top 15 kids get a scholarship if I'm not mistaken (once you get into AKU and then stay a year there I guess).


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Majh said:


> Well then... 400 get shortlisted? Wow... That's not a lot. I mean... It's not that they have a quota that they fill. You just have to pass the test. Anyway, okay. So (assuming) I'm in the US. Chances are, I will get a AKU alumnus to take my interview. Now what are the chances that they have actually taken an interview before or that they know how to take an interview? And over here in Lahore, some guy who's taken countless interviews before and knows how to ask questions takes my interview. And the gap is made. Oh and also, presume that I get an 85% in my entrance exam. And someone else got a 75%. And all you have to do is pass the entrance test. So an 85% is reduced to 75%. I mean, the entrance test is only important to get to the interview stage...
> 
> Oh and Baloch, the top 15 kids get a scholarship if I'm not mistaken (once you get into AKU and then stay a year there I guess).


Well, from what I've heard, the test is only important in getting you to the interview stage. The rest depends on the interview itself. As well as academic awards, extra curricular, and work experience. Grades matter too. Don't worry, interviewers are usually experienced in what they do. Your job is to prepare for the test and interview and not to question the interviewer's credentials. Best of luck. 

Also the top 15% get a scholarship in the clinical years.. that is years 3-5.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

amuneeb said:


> Also the top 15% get a scholarship in the clinical years.. that is years 3-5.


3-5?  I thought it was earlier... Oh well... I'll have to work hard for the first 3 years it seems.


----------

